# $60,000 Silverado



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Saw a 2011 Silverado 2500 HD Crew Cab Duramax with ALOT of options and the window sticker was over $ 60,000, and that didn't include the plow ...

Truck was very nice Black LTZ ... special order
Truck $ 44,255
Diesel $ 7200
6 speed Allison $1200
& a bunch of other stuff 
PRICELESS - not - wicked expensive

I need to get a new wallet - mine went empty


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

They offer alot of discount and could prolly get that down a bit. Either way though its still WAAAAY too much for a damn truck. Thats why I bought an 85 K20 and will make it to what I want....ultimate plow/mud truck. New trucks are great but I dont need a massage seat and radio that tells me where to go. That all costs money and Id rather spend it on upgrading. I dont care how much money I have if I have a $1000/month payment that vehicle better cover 1320ft in less than 11 seconds.


Now you see why everyone buys a Ford :laughing:


----------



## KC9MDQ (Oct 31, 2009)

My wife and I were on the Dodge website the other day and just for s*its and giggles , spec'd out a 3500 Crew Cab longbox with ALLLLLL of the bells and whistles , except for navigation system . Came to about $ 57,000 lol . It's amazing how much people pay for these trucks !

( And yeah , I know I said the "D" word in a GM forum , LOL )


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I too went and looked ta the new 2011 D-Max and was sickened by the price. I bought my ECSB new with a plow and my RCLB used with a plow and they both combined cost less than the new 2011 and that did not have a plow. I guess it will be awhile before i buy another new diesel. 

On another note dieselpower magazine stated that the new 2011 Dodge is roughly $10k cheaper than the GM or Ford. Too bad they cannot put a good truck around that engine.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

i make the reciever hitch for the new gm HD trucks (17,000# capacity, alot of huge welds) and i went to check out what it looked like all done and on the truck, found a nice red crew cab at the local dealership, didnt have all the options, was like 54,000


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

makes you wonder how guys are plowing for $65/hr


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

2011 duramax crew cab duelly I looked at the other day here was 54k


----------



## georgerk82 (Oct 29, 2010)

496 BB;1137110 said:


> They offer alot of discount and could prolly get that down a bit. Either way though its still WAAAAY too much for a damn truck. Thats why I bought an 85 K20 and will make it to what I want....ultimate plow/mud truck. New trucks are great but I dont need a massage seat and radio that tells me where to go. That all costs money and Id rather spend it on upgrading. I dont care how much money I have if I have a $1000/month payment that vehicle better cover 1320ft in less than 11 seconds.
> 
> Now you see why everyone buys a Ford :laughing:


Ford is more exspensive, One of my customers owns 30 dealerships so I see all the window stickers pretty often and the 2011 Fords they just got in were way over priced, a couple of them were over $70,000 that is crazy for a pickup!


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

georgerk82;1137444 said:


> Ford is more exspensive, One of my customers owns 30 dealerships so I see all the window stickers pretty often and the 2011 Fords they just got in were way over priced, a couple of them were over $70,000 that is crazy for a pickup!


I'd put $50,000 into a bmw or benz and $20,000 into a diesel truck. Unbelievable how expensive trucks are getting 

Especially when you delete the stuff immediately on them that increases the price so much (dpf and exhaust and replace with a tune and turbo back) and then the truck can actually breathe!


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Thing that REALLY sucks is you cant run tunes on newer trucks with the new ECMs. I'll stick to an LBZ or LLY over these new ones anyday.


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

496 BB;1137550 said:


> Thing that REALLY sucks is you cant run tunes on newer trucks with the new ECMs. I'll stick to an LBZ or LLY over these new ones anyday.


Problem is, what are we gonna do in the future then? Other than somehow hope to get rid of the emission laws...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You can't go by sticker price. That is just the MSRP. You should be able to get the price down by alot. Probably not right now, because the dealers know people will pay a premium to be the FIRST one to own the 2011. The price will come down when the new craze is gone.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

496 BB;1137550 said:


> Thing that REALLY sucks is you cant run tunes on newer trucks with the new ECMs. I'll stick to an LBZ or LLY over these new ones anyday.


Banks has already broke the LML ecm so the others won't be far behind. I have a couple LMM's and LB7 and the LML is by far the nicest truck out of all of them.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

As much as I wanted to add a new GMC to my fleet this December, looks as if I am going to stick it out without it.
Both Ford and GM are about the same with GM going lower on financing. But to me they are both about 5 grand to high. 
I'll wait

on another note, Kinda liked the Ford better, 2011 crew cab 2500 SD XLT over the same GMC


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

I didnt mean you couldnt actually tune them as you can and Im not talking crap handheld tuners either. Im talking EFI Live. Thing is those these newer computers have special check sums and algorithms to tell if you have ever programmed the ECM and will automatically void ALL of your warranty unless your dealer is cool with things. EFI Live CAN get around this but have received alot of heat from GM and will not release it that way. So back to the pay to play. Im all for that but to not warranty a mirror problem because you have a tuner is dumb.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

496 BB;1137929 said:


> I didnt mean you couldnt actually tune them as you can and Im not talking crap handheld tuners either. Im talking EFI Live. Thing is those these newer computers have special check sums and algorithms to tell if you have ever programmed the ECM and will automatically void ALL of your warranty unless your dealer is cool with things. EFI Live CAN get around this but have received alot of heat from GM and will not release it that way. So back to the pay to play. Im all for that but to not warranty a mirror problem because you have a tuner is dumb.


I'm very fluid in EFI Live as I have a built LMM. Banks is always the first to come out with programming and it doesn't matter what boxed tuner you use now GM will know. I also don't think they should warranty things engine related if you have a tuner. That being said I have a great dealer that knows what I have done to my truck and chooses to warranty it. My LML will stay stock though. I think it comes down to what you can afford or what you want to spend your money on. We keep our trucks for 10 years and I feel buying new or next to new suits our needs. My LML was used and bought from a Subaru dealer btw.


----------



## procutsnow (Aug 24, 2010)

I just picked up my special order 2011 3500HD. Regular cab gasser with a few functional options. Just over $30k plus tax. 

I ordered it with:
Snow Plow Prep (skid plates, 160 amp alternator, prewired beacon switch)
HD Trailering Equipment 
Roof marker lights
Gooseneck Wiring
Camper Mirrors
Cruise Control
4.10's
A/T tires on 18" rims
Cloth seats

Not fancy but with a 9'2" Boss VXT I think it will push snow pretty well?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

these days you basically need anoter morgage for a new loaded to the gills truck!!!!!!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

procutsnow;1139383 said:


> I just picked up my special order 2011 3500HD. Regular cab gasser with a few functional options. Just over $30k plus tax.
> Not fancy but with a 9'2" Boss VXT I think it will push snow pretty well?


That is not bad a price Procut.


----------



## procutsnow (Aug 24, 2010)

mossman381;1139910 said:


> That is not bad a price Procut.


Thanks, I didn't do too bad. Should be a good work truck for me. I own two small apartment complexes that I will be plowing and have picked up 15 residentials. Should be an interesting winter.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I priced a new 2011 Dodge 2500 Crew Cab Short bed SLT Cummins out the door for $40K.
A loaded Chevy 2500 LTZ loaded for $47K out the door. Ford would probably be $50K if I had to guess.


----------

